# Think like a cat quiz



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

A new quiz for the weekend!

http://quiz.ivillage.com/home/tests/thinklikecats.htm

You scored 80% correct!
You Think Like A Cat! 
Congratulations! You are in tune with your feline's needs and moods.


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)

Cool link!

I got the same score...



> You scored 80% correct!
> You Think Like A Cat!
> Congratulations! You are in tune with your feline's needs and moods.


I missed Question #1 and Question #9. Learn sumpmin' new everyday!

Which did you miss?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

8O 

*100%*

I need to get out more...

(in truth, I almost didn't get #1. I guessed "bunting" because it was a new word to me, and the other two just didn't fit the scenario...but everything else I got, which I don't know if that's encouraging or frightening :lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I also got 80%.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

90% 8)


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

60%

Hee Hee I didn't know what Bunting meant and I was soo confused about the stomach thing, I knew it was either submission or Aggression, because my cat SUBMITS to me when he wants his belly rubbed because he trusts me but then in a cat fight........ he WOULD want to use Alll 4's.

I think my cat is different too because his tail wagging means he's about to pounce on you to play, His greeting is meowing at me every time I walk through the front door "~tinkle tinkle~ MEOW MEOW MEOW!". Or he twitches his tail when he goes #2. :lol:


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

I scored a 60% too.

You Connect With Your Cat! 
Well done! You know your cat better than most. Keep at it and you will learn to think like a cat in no time at all.

I missed #5 & 9 too. I never really watched cats fight so i didn't know. & the flicking of the tail, I picked playful. I guess now I know my cat is trying to say hi...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think question #9 doesn't have any correct answers: "During a catfight, one cat rolls onto his back exposing his belly. This is a sign of: Submission, Aggression, Indifference". The quiz results say aggression is the correct answer. However, this posture is a _defensive_ posture. (The key words are "During a catfight...")


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. When you tickle a kitten's tummy (which you should not do; it starts bad habits) , the kitten will curl around your hand and chew like mad. They use their little claws too. 

My cats now have never been played with in that way. So exposing their tummies means "Pet me, please." They love it.

So, either answer could be correct, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

How is that Bad Habit if your cat has ALWAYS flipped around on their tummy and mewed at you?

Both my Departed Pookie and Kilala always show their tummies and mew when they want a good tummy rub, they never showed aggressive behaviour at all. Maybe I'm getting confused from your Post Jeanie, Sorry If I am  

















See they both just want LOVE! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, what the quiz doesn't make clear is that there's TWO different kinds of "roll on the back and show the tummy". The quiz says, "During a catfight", so it's obviously not when the cat wants his tummy scratched. :lol: The only other time is when the cat is in danger of being attacked and has no way out, it will roll onto its back exposing four sets of sharp claws plus fangs for total defense. :wink:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

> The only other time is when the cat is in danger of being attacked and has no way out, it will roll onto its back exposing four sets of sharp claws plus fangs for total defense.


I guess it could also be agression in that they are exposing all four sets of sharp claws plus fangs because they are extra annoyed and aggressive and intend on using them.

Bumper always lies on his back and swipes at Boomer when he wants to start a fight... so I look at it more as agression.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I think the line between defense/aggression is blurred. Obviously, if the cat is in a cat fight, then any defensive move will inherently be aggressive  The answer to #9 makes perfect sense because the other two just don't fit. There may be other explanations and ways to word the answer, but in that scenario, "aggressive" was the only one that worked 8)


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> 8O
> 
> *100%*
> 
> I need to get out more...


You and me both.

I thought a couple of the questions were a bit odd, though, like the scratching post one (since I have a cat who is a horizontal scratcher, maybe my perspective is skewed). Also, the greeting tail-flick thing was strange. I get quivery-tail or gentle waves, but any flicking is definitely a sign that Assumpta's ticked off or otherwise annoyed.

There most definitely IS a defensive-aggressive on the back position. Assumpta used to use it often when she first came here. It is easily discernable from happy rolling on the back, in that the back feet are tucked up onto the abdomen to protect it, and the facial language is VERY obvious. It is a position of defense, but it is also a very aggressive position to take...it signifies a willingness to fight to the death, and is also a fabulous position from which to eviscerate your opponent with teeth if he makes a wrong move and ends up straddling you or passing over you (half of what I know about animals I learned from Jim Kjelgaard books as a kid :lol: )

And if'n y'all don't think it's an aggressive position, just try catching up a cat while they're doing it. I suggest gauntlet gloves (don't ask me how I know).


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You scored 70% correct!
You Connect With Your Cat! 
Well done! You know your cat better than most. Keep at it and you will learn to think like a cat in no time at all.

You scored correct answers to questions: #3, #4, #5, #6, #7, #8, #10
You scored incorrect answers to questions: #1, #2, #9

Question #: 1 Your cat affectionately rubs his head against your face. This behavior is called:
Your Answer: Identification
The correct answer: Bunting
Answer explanation: Bunting is a gesture of family acceptance and love. Your cat will rub along your chin and nose, engaging in the bunting behavior that began as a kitten when he'd rub around his mother's head seeking to nurse. The next time your cat seems to butt you in the face with the top of his head, don't get irritated realize the loving compliment he just paid you. --from page 33 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Question #: 2 Your cat is crouched low to the ground, pupils dilated, ears flattened, hissing and growling. Although the body is facing sideways (ready for retreat), the head and front paws are facing the forward. Your cat is exhibiting:
Your Answer: Predatory aggression
The correct answer: Fear aggression
Answer explanation: This is a cat displaying fear aggression. This position says that his body and hind feet are ready for retreat, but his head and front paws are ready to defend himself. Fear aggression is a conflicting emotion for a cat, because he doesn't want to be where he is, but he'll fight if necessary. This is a cat who needs to be left alone. A cat who is terrified isn't thinking clearly and will view any attempts at comfort as a threat. --from page 143 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Question #: 3 Your cat trots past his new scratching post and proceeds to sink his claws into your couch. Your cat is rejecting the post because:
Your Answer: Both A and B
The correct answer: Both A and B
Answer explanation: A scratching post must be covered in the right material, be sturdy and well constructed as well as tall enough for a full stretch. You can't go wrong if the covered material is sisal. Rough texture is very appealing to a cat. Remember, scratching is a natural, normal and healthy behavior. --from page 186 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Question #: 4 Your cat is looking out the window when a strange cat walks into the yard. As you approach your cat to investigate, he lashes out. Your cat is exhibiting:
Your Answer: Redirected aggression
The correct answer: Redirected aggression
Answer explanation: You have been a victim of redirected aggression. You weren't the intended target of his aggression but in such an excited state, he vents on the nearest victim when he can't get to the primary cause. To remedy this, leave your cat alone until he has calmed down. Block your cat's access to the window and do your best to keep strange cats out of the yard. --from page 145 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Question #: 5 When your cat flicks his upright tail at you, it is meant to convey:
Your Answer: Greetings
The correct answer: Greetings
Answer explanation: When standing or walking, an upright tail that is flicked at your recognition is usually meant as a greeting. In most cases, the message he's sending is, "Hi, I've missed you." The tail, which is part of the spine, is used for balance and serves an important role in feline communication. --from page 27 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Question #: 6 You walk by the bed, and suddenly your feet are ambushed by a set of teeth and 10 sharp claws. Your cat is exhibiting:
Your Answer: Play aggression
The correct answer: Play aggression
Answer explanation: This is a hit-and-run attack of play aggression. This type of behavior is a result of a cat that isn't getting enough playtime, so he has to go for whatever moving targets he can find. To correct this behavior, use interactive toys and play with each cat at least two or three times a day, for a minimum of 15 minutes. --from page 143 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Question #: 7 Your cat's whiskers are forward facing and spread out. This indicates:
Your Answer: Alertness
The correct answer: Alertness
Answer explanation: Whiskers that are forward facing and spread out usually indicate that the cat is alert and ready for action. Whiskers are used as a sensory device, relaying information to the brain, as well as helping to play an important role in feline communication. Whiskers are located on the upper lip, cheeks, above the eyes, and on the forelegs. --from page 27 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Question #: 8 Your cat is on your lap enjoying your affection when, without warning, he bites your hand. Your cat is exhibiting:
Your Answer: Overstimulation
The correct answer: Overstimulation
Answer explanation: From your point of view, your cat attacked without warning. That is where the communication breakdown occurred, because he did give you advanced warning, you just did not see it. The signs that an owner often misses include tail lashing or thumping, skin twitching and a shifting of the body position. Next time, try to be more aware of your cat's body language, so you can avoid overstimulation. --from page 144 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Question #: 9 During a catfight, one cat rolls onto his back exposing his belly. This is a sign of:
Your Answer: Submission
The correct answer: Aggression
Answer explanation: A cat on his back, exposing his underside is not being submissive. Rather, he is preparing for battle. Rolling onto his back, he can then make full use of his natural weapons by exposing his claws on all four feet as well as using his teeth. This is his ultimate defensive-aggressive posture. --from pages 33 and 34 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett

Question #: 10 Your contented cat makes eye contact, opens his mouth as if to meow but no sound comes out. This is an example of:
Your Answer: The silent meow
The correct answer: The silent meow
Answer explanation: The silent meow is exactly that, silent. It seems to be the visual version of the meow. Needless to say, the endearing effect of the silent meow usually causes the recipient to become putty in the paws. The gesture's purpose in cat-to-cat communication is still a mystery. --from page 31 of Think Like a Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Des... now people will know the answers before they take the test!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

*You scored 60% correct!
You Connect With Your Cat! 
Well done! You know your cat better than most. Keep at it and you will learn to think like a cat in no time at all. no time at all.
You scored correct answers to questions: #1, #2, #3, #6, #8, #9
You scored incorrect answers to questions: #4, #5, #7, #10*

Those are my results. At least I got six right and only four wrong. :wink:


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

You scored *90%* correct!  

You Think Like A Cat! 
Congratulations! You are in tune with your feline's needs and moods.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I only missed #9. I thought it was submissve because their stomach is a very vunerable area.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> Des... now people will know the answers before they take the test!


icklemiss, people will do the test first on your first post. Why would they look at the answers? They don't have to look at the answers if they don't want to. Do you want me to edit my post then?


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

You scored 70% correct!
You Connect With Your Cat! 
Well done! You know your cat better than most. Keep at it and you will learn to think like a cat in no time at all.

You scored correct answers to questions: #4, #5, #6, #7, #8, #9, #10
You scored incorrect answers to questions: #1, #2, #3


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

> ]You scored 50% correct!
> You Connect With Your Cat!
> Well done! You know your cat better than most. Keep at it and you will learn to think like a cat in no time at all.


I've gotten the worst score so far.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

90%  
I also missed #9. guess thats a tough one.


----------

